# Aberdeen Wireless College



## IAINT (Mar 31, 2008)

Anyone around who was at the above college from 1961-63.

Regards
Iain T


----------



## macrae (May 11, 2006)

I attended Aberdeen wireless college 1962 to 1963,it was in Albeny place at that time,I have some photos of students from that time..regards macrae


----------

